# Prewar Colson Ladies Bicycle



## scrubbinrims (Oct 6, 2022)

Would like to sell as shown in its semi-complete original shape, but feel free to make an offer on components.
Maybe a 1939-40 badged Seiberling with original hardware jobber tires (displayed).
The oilcloth seat cover is hanging on by a thread and will need reaffixing.
The paint design on her is spectacular IMO, maybe same fender design as a vogue model?
Chris


----------

